# Hardware bremst sich aus?



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

tag leute,

ich wollt mal fragen ob es programme gibt, mit denen man messen/feststellen kann, ob sich die einzelnen komponenten (cpu, gpu, ram,...) ausbremsen. 
es heißt ja immer: cpu zu langsam für gpu oder andersrum. wie bekommt man raus, ob die komponenten zusammenpassen? 

evtl. wissen die pcgh-leute was. in deren zeitschrift les ich das auch ab und an mal.

freue mich über eure teilnahme

mfg


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

Dazu gibts kein Tool, dafür brauch man einfach nur Hardware wissen, was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

mich hätt einfach nur mal interessiert wie das ermittelt wird (tauscht man dabei also nur immer wieder die komponenten aus und vergleicht die konfigurationen dann? is ja ein mega stress.)

außerdem wollt ich wissen, ob meine neuen komponenten ( gigabyte p35-ds4, e6750, 8800gts/640mb, 2gb ddr2 pc-6400) einwandfrei zusammenarbeiten, oder ob das eine mehr leistung bringen kann, wenn... (ohne zu übertakten).

ganz nützlich wär so ein programm natürlich auch dafür, falls man einzelne teile austauschen will. (z.b. neue gpu) dabei könnte man dann testen
, ob sich die neue gpu voll entfalten kann oder eben gebremst wird.


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

Das System läuft gut zusammen.


> (tauscht man dabei also nur immer wieder die komponenten aus und vergleicht die konfigurationen dann? is ja ein mega stress.)


Nein, das tut man net, mann kennt ja aus benchmarks, die leistung der komponenten, und dann weis man halt, ob die teile auch gleichschnell sind.


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

dein system ist gut aufeinander abgestimmt.
würde höchstens noch weitere 2gb ram dazukaufen.
nicht weil es schneller wird, sondern eher um für neue spiele / vista gerüstet zu sein


----------



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

alles klar.
danke leute.
@ Gollum
das mit den 2gb mehr hat ich auch schon vor, nur unterstützen die meisten mainboards keine 4 gb und win xp verwaltet ja auch nun maximal 3,5 gb.
werd mir die 2 gb wahrscheinlich erst holen, wenn ich mir irgendwann mal vista kauf. wenn's denn irgendwann mal ausgereift ist. 

also, vielen dank nochmal leute


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

Kein Problem gerne geschehen.


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

kein prob 
klar unterstützt dein board 4gb, habe ich auch so am laufen, sogar mit xp und "nur" 3,5gb^^


----------



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

@ Gollum
ja dann evtl. doch noch 2bg zusätzlich 
aber dual-channel wird dann nicht mehr unterstützt. oder wird das überschätzt?


----------



## Marbus16 (14. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

Dann hast du 2* DuialChannel. Einen Leistungsverlust in Sachen Durchsatz ist nicht zu befürchten


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

*AW: hardware bremst sich aus?*

also dualchannel bleibt auf jeden fall bestehen.
da du ja 4 riegel zu 2 channeln zusammenfasst
also 2gb pro channel.
und nicht doppeldualchannel (gibts nicht [noch])
wichtig für dualchannel ist ja ob das mainboard die 4gb erkennt, und das tut es.
nur kann xp 512mb nicht nutzen.
keine ahnung wo die bleiben.


----------

